# Polaris Sportsman800?



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Any thoughts on this machine. I am thinking of one of these and wanted any input from those who know. Dealers are starting to really drop the prices on them. Thanks in advance!

Ganzer


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a post that will give you an idea: http://atvfrontier.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=36642.html
Sounds like everyone that has one loves it and if there's a complaint at all, its fuel usage. Which would be expected with the 800 twin.

I've been looking for a dealer that wants to sell one instead of making his/her yearly salary from it. My assumption is that I'll have to look down below for someone that wants to deal. Once you get north of Clare, dealers always want MSRP no matter what. They'll lose a sale and repeat business and send people down State instead of giving them some kind of break and keeping their business. Then after people do buy down State, they really bi#*% about why they didn't buy up here. Its a mind set and you can't change it, no matter what!
If you find a dealer that wants to bring down their price, do a little advertising for them and post it back here. I'm looking. Just be careful on advertised price, because most of the time they want to add an additional $1k for shipping etc. I was going to trade in the 2002 Sportsman but the wife's talking about keeping it for herself and then we could trail ride. Good Lord, I think I might keep her. I love that woman


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

It's a buyers market! And considering that the all new Polaris 850XP's are on the market (and already selling for under MSRP) the 800's should be discounted a bit. Shop around for sure. Try Nelsons in Greenville, they are pretty good to deal with and I know they had good pricing on the 850 at the show outdoor show this past weekend in GR. 
A friend recently traded his sportsman 500 in for the 800. It's a sweet machine but he says the gas mileage isn't bad, it's downright disgusting. He's also had it in the shop a couple times because his transmission makes a lot of noise, far more than his 500 did. The dealer said it was normal with this transmission. He's not all that happy and if he had to do it over again, he would have purchased another 500. Those two issues, gas and tranny are his only complaints, no mechanical issues to speak of.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Is the 500 adequate for food plots, trail riding, snowplowing driveways etc? Or is the 800 the way to go? I do not know much about them so I was wondering thoughts that you folks may have. What is the big advantages to the 800? it apopears gas mileage is the downside.

Ganzer


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 500 will handle plowing and food plots without a problem. The 800 will give you more top end speed and a bit more grunt on the low end....actually quite a bit more grunt on the low end. For most trail riding, you won't notice much of a difference....both the 500 and the 800 will top 60 mph and on most trails, 50+ mph on an 800 pound machine is as fast as most would ever want!:yikes: These are not sport quads by any means and high speed handling on tight trails is not where they shine. They are both great trail machines and you will have plenty of fun on either. My 650 Brute is plenty fast and will lift the tires at will on the trail, it is more than necessary for fun.
The 800 will shine in the mud...a little extra weight and more power is always good. It will also shine if your towing and hauling heavy loads on a regular basis, but the 500 can hold it's own in the department as well. Fuel mileage, other than money is not to big a deal...on an extended trial ride, your likely to take extra fuel anyway. Since I love feeling of punching to go fast button, I'd likely go for the 800. the new 550 and 850 XPs' are the first two Polaris's that have really interested me...if you can find a deal, look at these as well. The 850 is beast from what I hear.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Okay I am hearing that what I want it for the 500 will suit my needs and I am looking at some left over 2008's. Next question is, the EFI or the HO which is better, easier to fix and less to fix if you have problems with them? Thanks guys I really know very little about this subject but want to get one eventually 

Ganzer


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

My 05 is carbed...I love my machine but would trade it in a heartbeat for the a newer version with FI!! Mine is cold blooded...takes a long time to warm up. Not sure about Polaris though. Carbs are cheaper and easier to work on, FI is computer controlled. I know the HO Sportsman is tried and true....it's really the 4x4 quad that can be credited with the success of todays 4x4 utility quads....it's also a good amount cheaper at MSRP than the FI edition. Personaly, I'd go FI but if the price is right.....


----------



## walk428 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have an 06 sportsman 800 and i love that thing. It is a beast. I use it mainly for ice fishing on the bay. It is a big machine to be running around in the trails. But I have not had any trouble with it at all. Highly recommend the machine. the gas mileage is not bad at all on it, considering you can help but hold the throttle to the bar!
Got mine in lansing did the buddy pack thing ended up calling around and got a great deal on it. full throttle is where we got them.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

let me just say this: i own a 2004 700 sportsman and it goes threw enough gas and for that reason alone i bought the ranger 500 4x4 efi. i can only imagine what kind of gas mileage that 800 gets:lol: you may wish to invest in a 10,000 gallon gas storage tank.:lol:


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

No matter WHAT you buy are WHAT brand you buy, go with EFI if you can afford the extra cash..My last two ATVs were EFI and there is no way in hell that I'd ever go back to ''baby sitting'' a Choke again.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

I have owned a 500 and now a 700. I plowed snow with the 500. I can tell you to definitely go with the EFI no matter what you do. The 700 rides a lot better than the 500 did. The power increase is outrageous. You must do alot of riding to be worrying about gas mileage. If you can, get the 800 it is worth it.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a list of what some of the 4 wheelers have for horsepower. Whatever you get make sure it is fuel injected not a carb. I have the oulander max 500 with 27" zillas on it and love it. It has more power than all the 500s and close to some of the 660s. 

Can-Am Outlander 800__61.7 hp 
Can-Am Outlander 650__55.4 hp 
Kawasaki BF750 Carb___50.1 hp 
Sportsman 800_________50.1 hp 
Kawasaki BF750 EFI____49.8 hp 
Suzuki KQ700__________48.5 hp 
Yamaha Grizzly 700____45.6 hp 
Sportsman 700_________44.3 hp 
AC 700________________41.4 hp
Kawasaki BF650________41.4hp 
Yamaha Grizzly 660____40.9 hp 
Can Am Outlander 500__40.4 hp 
AC 650 H1_____________39.3 hp 
Honda Rincon 680______38.5 hp 
Suzuki KQ450__________36.7 hp
Sportsman 500 EFI_____36.0hp
Sportsman 500 HO______34.5hp
Honda Rubicon_________33.9hp
Arctic Cat 500________32.0hp
Sportsman 450_________29.7hp
Can-Am Outlander 400__28.9hp
Honda Foreman 4x4_____26.9hp
Honda Rancher 420_____26.1hp
Yamaha Grizzly 450____26.0 hp
Yamaha Grizzly 400____26.0 hp
Yamaha Big Bear 400___22.9 hp


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

pikeman1 said:


> Here is a list of what some of the 4 wheelers have for horsepower. Whatever you get make sure it is fuel injected not a carb. I have the oulander max 500 with 27" zillas on it and love it. It has more power than all the 500s and close to some of the 660s.
> 
> Can-Am Outlander 800__61.7 hp
> Can-Am Outlander 650__55.4 hp
> ...



Those are good numbers by themselves, but much better when actual ride ready total wet weight is added to the mix. Then they really start to have some impact. Also the new 550's from Polaris, Yamaha, and AC. Also the new Polaris 850...which is clsoe to 70hp. I think the Polaris 550 is pushing 40hp.


----------

